# any students on here? i need some advice on obtaining an nus card



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

Im not a student but i want to get an NUS extra card.

Its fairly straight forward on their website and you pay £12 which im perfectly willing to do...

only problem is that they send it to the student union of your chosen uni.

does anyone know what the union will ask or how i can get around collecting it as im NOT a student?

cheeky i know but money is tight and any discount i could get would help!

reps for anyone who can advise


----------



## Adarob08 (Jun 22, 2012)

You could just order a fake one off the internet, they make everything else, I am sure they will sell those haha


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Will have to show your student card when you pick it most likely. Only way around it would be to get a mate who is a student to do it.

And as for buying a fake, it's the NUS number on the card you use, so if it's a fake number chances are it won't work


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

No way around it unless you have a mate on the inside working at the place it will be delivered to. NUS extra cards have photo's on them, so you are shít out of luck mate


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

ok cheers lads


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

get a mate at uni to get one, then just use his number to buy stuff online.


----------



## RDS (Aug 29, 2011)

If you try apply use the University of Bedfordshire and if it asks you to specify choose the Bedford campus (or pick a course code at the Bedford campus) as it doesn't have a proper student union and will be sent directly to your home. At least that's the way it worked for me and my friends. Or just pick a college that offers a Higher education course (level 4 and up) and you should be fine.

Hope this helps in some way.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Just go and enlist at your local college on a knob course and get the card then never go to the course.


----------

